# Mac Proponent



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been a PC user all my life, except for a couple Apple ][s in school. Ran Linux as my primary desktop for a decent chunk of college and a couple years after.

But there's no way I'm going to subject myself to Vista. The first thing I said when I saw it on a computer was "ooh, shiny." The second thing I said was "I can't find a thing, what did they do?"

Add on the fact that MS keeps screwing things up (like last weekend's WGA outage that shut down legitimate users' installations), keeps dropping good features (still waiting on WinFS after 10 years) and increasingly tries to control what you do with your computer...I want no part of it.

When Leopard comes out, I'm buying myself a MacBook. Never used a Mac for more than 15 minutes at a time, but I'm sick of MS's garbage. iLife has what I need for managing my photos & editing my video, and I can run the one Windows app I can't let go of via XP in VMWare.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree w/ the comments on Vista. Microsoft is forcing business users to switch to the new OS by not making XP Pro available on the purchase of new PCs after the new year (I believe that's the time frame). It seems that's the only way they'll get businesses to convert over. Now you just gotta hope your application has made the jump to Vista or is Vista compatible (right).

BTW, I'm using Ubuntu. It's a great Linux distro. Very few issues. Can't really complain cause it's free. I made the switch when I realized I don't do any gaming. There was no reason to be in the majority of PCs that are targeted for viruses.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm too forgiving, but I don't mind Vista... it certainly have a lot more bells and whistles, but so does every new car you buy... I also run a Mac for my wife, she loves the ease of use and I like the "minimal" desktop support... :thumbsup:


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

fierysun said:


> Now you just gotta hope your application has made the jump to Vista or is Vista compatible (right).


Don't hold your breath there. There are a lot of applications which aren't even developed per Win2K or WinXP guidelines yet (file locations, ability to run under a non-admin user, etc.).


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

I've spent a couple days with Vista Home Premium now for a client. I'll be getting it eventually just to familiarize myself with it when working on other PCs. I'm not real fond of it but it isn't outright horrible. With a bit of getting use to I can find most of what I need pretty quickly. It looks good, but is slow as a result. I'd still take XP over Vista any day for myself. Hopefully it'll make some drastic improvements once SP1 hits. I'll be buying a laptop soon with Vista on it, but I'll be dual booting Ubuntu with it. I intend to put some time into learning both.


----------



## cambie (Aug 6, 2007)

As a Linux sys admin for a large telecom company, I am a huge proponent of Linux. But using it made me a Mac user as well. I wanted Linux on my old Dell laptop so badly, but just could not get things working reliably all the time. Mostly wifi issues. This made me look at Mac OS X, and I bought my first powerbook. I've never looked back since. The Unix base in OS X truly makes it more secure in my opinion. And Microsoft's attempt at making Vista "OS X like" just made the operating system worse. I love how they pop up a dialog box asking for the users permission to install software. Yeah, that's going to prevent trojans. Like anyone reads the message. a sudo environment is much more effective, as Mac and all other Unix OS's use. 

I've switched several familly members over to Mac. All of them love it. I'm not the type to sit in the airport and try to switch everyone near me. I don't personally care if I'm the only one who buys an Apple product. But I do care that the tech support I've had to provide to family members has declined as I've gotten them to buy a Mac. And that I LOVE.

So, no, I'm not going to bash you. And I think the Mac bashers are less in numbers these days...especially with Vista out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

I personally think all computers have more problems than I care to deal with. Mac and Windows just have different kinds of problems. Linux mainly has compatibility issues. To each his own though. I use Windows mainly because a lot of software I use doesn't run on Mac or Linux. That and Mac hardware is generally overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Rick Bruner (May 13, 2007)

All....
Thanks for the replies....lots of support for the Mac - I have converted several folks who are now much happier and one is using the Apple Care program which is terrific especially for iLife and iWorks - manipulating text and graphics is terrific.....The only reason I was prompted to write about Vista was the experience with my neighbor's new computer - she is truly having a hell of a time.....most recent is two application progams whose icons appear on the desktop refuse to open no matter what.....oh well....
Thanks to all.....
Rick


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally, I've got a Mac for my picture-taking and video editing, a PC with XP on it (to run AutoCAD for work, nothing else), a dual boot laptop (windows for autocad, yet again, linux for everything else), 2 other linux PC's, one linux server, and once I finally close on my house, I'll build another linux box for media distribution. Thankfully, the admin here at work realizes that MS's choice to go entirely DirectX, with OpenGL only through emulation, is going to ruin any chance of running AutoCAD on Vista in the near future - so my work PC (Windows, but running various distros via VMWare) is safe at the moment.

I bought my parents a new cheapo pc, and it had Vista pre-loaded. My parents (who are *not* very computer-literate) asked me to put linux on within a week, because "That linux thing was easier - I don't have to click yes to run my programs!"


----------



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

*mac*

Hi all
Love the mac. I have two emacs and two of the older imacs. I always am one OS behind hoping most bugs and software incompatabilities are resolved before I upgrade. I'm running 10.4.9 and I can still drop into (classic) when I want. Geez, look what Apple did to the new imovie !!! I have hundreds of dollars invested in transitions and effects and the new iMovie is incompatable to everything except what comes with it. Maybe it has been fixed by now but I'm happy with what I have .... Movie and Music studio and Photography studio and everything works. Seems the computer industry keeps pushing the envelope and forcing us to upgrade. Plus Macs, even mine, can run Windows. Too bad Texas Instruments stopped making computers though I really liked my TI-994A. In fact I found a NEW TI-994A and some other stuff for it at the Salvation Army a few years ago.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

I grabbed a MacBook 2 weeks ago when they were refreshed.

I now dread using my PC at work. OS X is blowing me away. It's UNIX with a delicious candy-coated shell. Lots of "little touches" make for a huge upgrade in the user experience.


----------

